# google music



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

well i just googled this, but is there some reason why google music wont seek. you press and hold the back button and when you let it go the track restarts. do you think that would be a smart thing to put into a music player your trying to win people over with. im running encounter ics and my player pro wont see right, and google music will scrobble my plays, but i cant get the seek to work. I believe winamp will but it wants last fm scrobbler installed and i dont like that, so im going to see if i can get it to do it without installing the extra.

anyone else on here running this rom with player pro and having seek problems?? please let me know

*update, i got wimamp scrobbling with simple last fm, so until the player pro issue is fixed ill use this*


----------

